# Pat Robertson: Wives must obey or get spanked



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 18, 2013)

But wouldn't that just make them even more disobedient? 



> On a segment on the long-running 700 Club the 83-year-old Robertson explained to a woman seeking relationship advice that an occasional slap in the rear is the clearest path to marital bliss.
> 
> "Ma'am, with all due respect, it seems like the problem in your marriage is disobedience," he told the caller. "When a wife disobeys her husband the holy bond between the two starts to disintegrate and all sorts of problems start to crop up.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## hjmick (Jun 18, 2013)

I usually have to pay extra for the spanking...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 18, 2013)

So when a wife goes to her husband and says "I've been a bad girl.  A dirty girl."   He shouldn't spank her!  Where did that come from?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> But wouldn't that just make them even more disobedient?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Far Right Religious Craziness Gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> But wouldn't that just make them even more disobedient?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My advice to you is, stop being a prude. He isn't the only one that thinks that way.



> Yesterday, on an international BDSM discussion list Im part of, someone brought up an article in the most recent issue of _Bitch_  magazine and asked people for their thoughts. The article, written by  Jessica Wakeman, is entitled Slap Happy, and its about the domestic  discipline subculture. Needless to say I was intrigued, so I went right  away and read through the article. The following is a somewhat expanded  version of the post I wrote a post to the list.
> For starters, lets define. Domestic discipline is a term Ive  heard used in two contexts now, each of which seems to be reasonably  distinct from the other though they share some traits. The _Bitch_  article deals with domestic discipline in the context of heterosexual  marriage or partnership in which the woman is the one being disciplined  and the man doling out that discipline. It more or less focuses on the  idea of keeping your wife on good behaviour via the regular  administration of punishment for transgressions  the chief  manifestation of this punishment seems to be spanking, but other things  too.
> The second context in which Ive read about domestic discipline is in the book _The Mistress Manual: The Good Girls Guide to Female Dominance_,  by Mistress Lorelei, which in a fun coincidence I just finished reading  last week. It has a completely reverse idea of what domestic discipline  is all about even though it explicitly and deliberately uses the same  term. In the authors view, its all about a males subordination to the  feminine power of his wife.
> From what I understand from online and in-person community  discussions, there is a range among practitioners within each of these  two permutations  male dominant / female submissive and female dominant  / male submissive  of the domestic discipline subculture. If I had to  give it a shorthand, Id say that range falls along the lines of nature  versus nurture. Some of these groups and practitioners seem to define  themselves with the idea that domestic discipline is the natural, normal  way of things and really theyre only doing what everyone else should  be. In some cases (male dom / female sub specifically) that take on  things is informed by a right-wing, father-knows-best sort of place, and  a significant number of those folks come at it from a rather strict  reading of the Bible. On the opposing end of the range, others  understand that their practice is simply what works for them emotionally  within a relationship, and have no particular assumptions about the  wider population as a result.



the nature (or nurture) of domestic discipline | Sex Geek


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEnzdp71U78]Frank Zappa & Steve Vai - YouTube[/ame]

"Stevie's Spanking"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 18, 2013)

Pat Robertson has completely lost his fucking mind

That may be the funniest thing I ever read


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 18, 2013)

Didn't some NFL player just spank his lawyer in the courtroom.

There you go.

Spanking is socially acceptable.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh hooo

I just looked at the link.

It's from the Daily Currant!  It's like the Onion.  It's a satire site.  None of it is true.

I guess we were all taken in, some more than others.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 18, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Oh hooo
> 
> I just looked at the link.
> 
> ...



You have to admit that it's still funny as hell. Especially since it was so believable. 

Bravo, guys!


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 18, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pat Robertson has completely lost his fucking mind
> 
> That may be the funniest thing I ever read



He lost that a LONG time ago.....
Most Christians would never associate themselves with him, he's a fool.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hooo
> ...



It's believable because Robertson is such a nut job....I wouldn't put this past him!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 18, 2013)

Liberals want to believe it, that's for sure.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> But wouldn't that just make them even more disobedient?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The wives are way ahead of Robertson.  They sit on the gold.  Literally.  And if they get 'spanked' or any other thing they don't like, they can always cut the prick off!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 18, 2013)

Since nothing in the article is true, liberals are just going to have to ignore that and pretend its true.


----------

